# Good news for paediatric diabetics.



## cherrypie (Apr 2, 2012)

New mandatory paediatric care standards are being introduced..

From today, every child and young person with Diabetes in England can expect an improvement in their level of care from today..........

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...aediatric-diabetes-care-standards-introduced/


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope the parents on the site read this post.  You are entitled to this care and should be getting it now.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, have had a good read, there are 2 on there I'm not too sure about but will be asking at next review


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 4, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> New mandatory paediatric care standards are being introduced..
> 
> From today, every child and young person with Diabetes in England can expect an improvement in their level of care from today..........
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...aediatric-diabetes-care-standards-introduced/



That's brilliant news, even though my Grace has good care now, I hope it continues to get even better.  Sheena


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks cherrypie (I PM'd you)

Perhaps there ought to be a sticky at the top of the parents section linking to this?


----------



## Gillsb (Apr 15, 2012)

Sounds like good news.  What age does this cover?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 15, 2012)

Nil to 19.

Northerner posted this in the News section just the other day!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 16, 2012)

Gosh only just seen this.   I sit on one of the networks about this.    The country has been divided up into, I think, 9 areas and each area has a team of people, medical professionals, NHS people and a few parent reps and they all then feed back onto one national network.

It is extremely complicated and I am hopeful things will happen.   I think it will but you never know.     For a visit to a paed clinic at the moment that clinic will get about ?300 for that visit.   (This is a very approximate figure but it is around that).    In 2013 that is being increased dramatically to ?3000 + per visit per child.  Finally type 1 diabetes in paeds is being taken seriously.

However there will be clinics who cannot meet and will never be able to meet the criteria to get the new tariff.  They will not get the tariff unless they can show they have met all the criteria so they have to find the funds beforehand and some just can't.  I believe some clinics are getting ready to merg, some will shut of their own accord and some will be shut down.   There should be things in place for those shutting but I don't know about any of that either at the moment.

There is lots of work to be done and meetings are few and far between as everyone is busy as you can imagine.

However it is good news and hopefully good things will come of this.   Fingers crossed and I'll keep you informed of anything that I can


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh well, it's not like anyone in the NHS has anything else to worry about just now, is it Adrienne?

You know although it's 'spit' in so many ways, this is the first bit of GOOD NHS news I've heard for what seems like forever now.


----------



## Gillsb (Apr 17, 2012)

A bit confused at the moments why it has been suggested my 17 year old now has to go to an adult clinic.  Should I be objecting and will she lose out if that happens?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Apr 18, 2012)

Im happy with Carly's care and support, it will be always good to see any of these improvements but still its up to these patients to keep up with these appointments and follow their treatments.
Last appointment in the waiting room a teenager girl was overheard that she don't want any help and she wasn't following her treatment and refusing to let her parents help. Its so hard to know that's happening while I do everything to keep Carly well :-(


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 19, 2012)

Gillsb said:


> A bit confused at the moments why it has been suggested my 17 year old now has to go to an adult clinic.  Should I be objecting and will she lose out if that happens?



Well unfortunately different clinics do different things and it should be universal.  I would object if it were me.   These are crucial times for a 17 year old, ie uni, college, school etc etc.

Many clinics have adolescent clinics until the age of 19 and the last few years are transition clinics.  

So I would want to stay at least until 19.


----------

